# New Madone 5.2 Build



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys - 

I was planning to get a new road bike this Winter to replace my 2000 Trek OCLV bike with 30,000+ miles. Was looking at Felt, Orbea, Trek, Specialized, etc. All the likely culprits.

A buddy of mine that manages a local bike shop gave me the heads up on a screamin' 2008 Madone deal that was too good to pass up, so I didn't. 

Basic 5.2 kit (Ultegra SL), but with the money I saved I put some sweet Industry Nine wheels on it. If you ever have a chance - look into I-9 wheels - they're good!

Bike shop weight (with pedals and cages) was 16.1 pounds. On my digital gear scales (which I trust to be fairly accurate) I'm at 17.09 pounds. For reference, my old OCLV bike was at 18.7 pounds on the same scales. It should be noted that I use Shimano XT mountain pedals (not the lightest) and the stem and bars are standard Bontrager aluminum. Also using Continental 700x25 tires and my old (10+ years) Mavic skewers that I love. So.............it would be very easy (conservatively) to shed another half pound in these areas alone.

Maiden voyage was about 50 miles this morning with 3000+ ft. of climbing (to about 5000+ ft above sea level). The biggest difference I noticed was coming DOWN the mountain. I've done this ride literally hundreds of times and know my speed benchmarks. I was routinely 3-4 mph faster (44 mph instead of 41) at multiple locations. What's relevant is that it felt slower! The front-end stiffness and stability is infinitely better. I could sit back with no hands on the bars at 35 mph and had absolutely no front-end shimmy.

The LBS did a good job fitting me, but I'm sure I'll be tweaking it throughout the week. The only negative is that my 56 cm came with 44 bar width (instead of 42). In my opinion, a little too wide.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Very sweet bike! Is that a carbon weave in the tyre? How does that work?


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

What a beauty!

You havve got to keep us posted like everyone else who has a new Madone. I was struck by the ease of which these bikes seem to glide down the road since I haven't been on a road bike in ten years! So, I can understand your amazement at 44mph being faster but seeming slower...

BTW, how about those tires? Carbon?


dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride! Use it well. Did your 5.2 come with the black tape? Im starting to see that a lot now on 5.2s. You have to lose those bottle cages and swap them out with Bontrager carbon cages, looks so much sweeter and probably lighter. Take your 5.2 back to your dealer and as him to swap out your seat cap for the updated cap and clamp that Trek issued. Mine came with the original cap and silver clamp like yours, but Trek swapped it out for the updated version at no cost to myself.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i've ridden that frame and the pro version several times at bike shops over the past coupla months. I'm glad you love it. It is wonderfully light. But I have to say that the supersix and the tarmac seem a bit more "connected".
I'd go with white tape and white hudz...
enjoy


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine came with black tape as well!


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Regrading tires - you're just seeing the "fabric" sidewalls - standard stuff, definitely not carbon. I think it shows more on the Continental tires than others because of the color.

It did come with black tape - and I would choose white. Note that I'm using my white Fizik Alliante saddle instead of the Bontrager saddle. If I downsize the bars to 42 (which I think is a distinct possibility - along with dropping the bar height via losing a couple of spacers), I'll go back with white tape.

My guess is that it will take me about 1 week to get the fit tweaked to where I really like it. 

I'll definitely come back and give everyone some feedback.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Its funny, my old 2300 in the same 54 frame size had 40mm bars. When i picked up my new 5.2, I never bothered to initially look at the bar size, but I did notice they felt like Ralph Cramden's bus steering wheel, lol. When I looked, I saw they were 42mm. Apparently, Trek decided to increase bar size by 2mm across the board on the new Madone line. After 1500 miles, they feel totally right though. Did a quick hour this a.m because I'm going away today, but I couldn't help thinking as I was riding how much I really do love my 5.2, its an unbelievable bike.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

There's 2 reasons I've heard cited for the wider bar sizes:

1. Lance liked wider bars (I'm well beyond the whole "Lance" thing and can do without a bike spec. based on his preferences).

2. The wider bars allow a little more leverage, and "open" the chest more which, in theory, allows for better breathing.

I rode 40+ miles this morning on flat (as flat as it gets in the heart of the Blue Ridge Mountains) at 21 mph and the bike is working great after adjusting the rear derailleur cable tension. After the ride, I dropped my bars about 3/8" by removing 2 narrow spacers from the stack. I'm not going to change to a new bar width until I get to the correct bar height. One adjustment at a time!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

VoodooCadillac said:


> There's 2 reasons I've heard cited for the wider bar sizes:
> 
> 1. Lance liked wider bars (I'm well beyond the whole "Lance" thing and can do without a bike spec. based on his preferences).
> 
> ...


Weird. Didn't lance like the flat top bar though? And the new madones have a very sexy curved top bar...


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree whole heartedly your comment on descending. The New Madones ride like they are on rails. It's an extremely rider friendly bike. You think, It goes.

It climbs well too.  Nice Bike!


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

*Quick update*

7 days old - about 200 miles. Dropped the bars about 3/8" and everything is starting to feel very good. I'm definitely coming to grips with the 44cm bars - especially now that I'm zeroing in on the correct height (for me). 

One nice side benefit is that the Bontrager wheels that came with the bike are now on my commuter bike and are doing quite nicely also.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you inquire with your shop about Trek replacing your original seat cap and clamp with the updated version? Trek should do it at no cost to yourself.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Did you inquire with your shop about Trek replacing your original seat cap and clamp with the updated version? Trek should do it at no cost to yourself.



Hmmm...how can you tell it is the old version?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Hmmm...how can you tell it is the old version?


You can tell its the original older version because of the silver clamp. Trek had complaints of the clamp rubbing the inner legs of riders and changed the design to a more streamlined black clamp. My bike came with the original silver clamp - there was nothing wrong with it, no rubbing, no slipping - but my LBS had Trek swap it out for the new and improved version. In my honest opinion, as far as It relates to me, there is no difference between the two in functionality.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah, ha...that is great information. Thanks! 

dave


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

Get Rid Of Those Cages!!! Omg! 
That's Like Seeing Hubcaps On A Lamborghini!!


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

MANTEIGA said:


> Get Rid Of Those Cages!!! Omg!
> That's Like Seeing Hubcaps On A Lamborghini!!


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Congrat have fun with your new soulmate  

Apparently the thing when buying a Madone 5.2 is to change the wheel set .Are they as bad as i read on reviews .I just order the 2009 version and still dont know if im keeping them or upgrade for x lite or keeping them and buy another set like more aero wheels .I got a couple of month to think about .:idea: Congrat again very nice bike .


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*I Like Them!?*

THE GUY AT MY LBS SAID THAT I WOULDN'T NOTICE A DIFFERENCE GOING TO THE X LITE.... OR EVEN THE FULL CARBON XXXLITE TO MAKE IT WORTH THE PRICE?!?!
HE DID MENTION AERO WHEELS THOUGH. HE TOLD ME TO BUY THEM AS SOON AS POSSIBLE....
I STARTED LOOKING SERIOUSLY AT HED WHEELS, SPECIFICALLY THE HET JET 50/60 COMBO.... 
HALF THE PRICE OF AEOLUS!!! ( AND BOTH A HED AREO FOIL ANYWAYS!!!)

i changed my saddle right away, and my stem to xxx lite carbon os....

GREAT BIKE. YOU WILL LOVE YOURS.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dood, what is with the caps....


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry bro. didn't even notice.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Thanks for your input Manteiga . I have to go to my LBS today i'll see what they have .I think i will keep those race lite and buy a set of aero wheels .
Sorry for highjacking your thread VoodooCadillac.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

How about some Ultegra SL pedals??


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*unreal pedals!*



Italianrider76 said:


> How about some Ultegra SL pedals??


ultegra is dura ace, only a tad more mass. Only lance would notice.?! :thumbsup:


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

Great looking Madone, The I9 wheels look great with the frame, the paint job and decals complement each other nicely. 

I would have to disagree with manteiga about race XXX lite wheels, or disagree with what his lbs told him regarding them. They are what I have on my 5.2 and they are one of the most amazing wheels I have ever used... very light, supple ride, laterally stiff, and stronger than you might imagine for a carbon rim.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

MANTEIGA said:


> ultegra is dura ace, only a tad more mass. Only lance would notice.?! :thumbsup:


 Exactly and it would round out the package nicely.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

2009 Ultegra SL is last years Dura Ace rebranded.


----------

